
I Listened to Emotionally Vulnerable Strangers on Reddit - stervy
https://medium.com/@stervy/i-listened-to-emotionally-vulnerable-strangers-on-reddit-c1f70ae727ed
======
soared
I mean no harm to op, I'm sure you're a nice guy. But... the header of this
post reads like a parody:

> Medium.com

> Ex-product @Google. Philosophy, Minimalism, Productivity

> 3 min read

> I Listened to Emotionally Vulnerable Strangers on Reddit

